# 350Z sighting:



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fairlady2/
In the "At Nissan 5-17-2002" Photos album.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't get into the photos section, maybe you have to be a member of the group?

At any rate, I was shown these today.


















woohoo!!!!


----------

